# Levamisole - Prohibit



## TOPalmer3rd (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all.  New here but been around goats for a little over a year.  I have a small herd of 15 in central florida.  They are a boer/kiko mix.  I have wormed in the past with ivermectin and cydectin orally.  It has been almost 3 month since the last dworming.  Almost the entire herd is starting to dry cough.  I have not had any fecal tests done to date.  I have been solely worming per eyelid color.  My herds mucous membranes are not real pink but not white either.  I have two does that just kidded.  They are coughing worse than any of the rest of them.  One of them can't even run without going into a coughing fit.  I may have let it go to long.  I was afraid to give her something because she was so far into her pregnancy that I didn't want to jeprodize any of her offspriong or her.  After doing some research I am seeing mixed opinions on Levamisole - porohibit.  In this area people are having an issue with resistance with Ivermectin.  

I purchased the small pouch of prohibit from jeffers last week and recieved it in mail yesterday.  I read to dose it 12mg per 1 kg of body weight on this forum.   Sorry but I don't understand how to figure that one out.  I have split the package into 4 equal parts.  Each is to get exactly one cup of water added to it.  I can accurately measure the weight of the goat with a scale and I can acurately measure in cc's or ml's but not mg's.  


So with that said.  Opinions using this stuff.  How do I dose it.  Any negatives anyone has experienced with this??

Thanks
Tom


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2011)

FWIW, I do a lot of reading about worms / dewormers and it's my understanding that it's not just resistance that's the problem, more that the wrong dewormers are used at the wrong dosages.

I've also read that deworming w/ ivomec orally won't help w/ lungworm (if that's what you're suspecting) and that you can inject it a the cattle dose to treat lungworm.  I would repeat in 21 days.

I've always used Valbazen for lungworm treatment (not safe for bred does, though) and had good luck.

I've never used levamisole.  
I bought some....read how dangerous it is if overdosed, and I had the same problem you did trying to figure out the dosage, and so I gave up and took it back.

I use ivermectin at 1cc per 25# for stomach worm, Valbazen for lung worm / liver flukes and sometimes for stomach worms at 1cc per 40#, safeguard for tape worms at 3x the label dose for 3 days straight.

I use Cydectin *only* as a last resort...I've had a 100 ml bottle for 2 years and it's barely been used.


----------



## mogolady (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never used the this wormer but I have a friend that has with no problems. I know you just have to be very accurate with weights. 

Too figure the amount it should tell you the strength after reconstitution. Like, ?mg/?ml.

Then take the weight of your goat in pounds, divide it by 2.2 which is the conversion from pounds to kilograms.

Then you would take the 12mg x ?ml. Take that answer and divide by the ?mg. That will tell you how many mls it take to get 12 mg. of the Levamisole. 

Example: IF??? reconstitued it is 10mg/1ml. Then 12mg x 1 ml /10mg = the number of mls needed to get 12 mg.

BUT, you said it says 12mg per kg. Then, you would multiply that by the kg you got by divide pounds/kg. Like I said, I have never used this wormer but that sounds like an awful lot to dose. When you look at the Jeffers site for sheep (and I know goats metabolize differently) it is only 1ml for every 50 pounds. So I would double check dose.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies thus far.  The recommended dosages for sheep seem to be an acceptable amount in my opinion.  I did the math on the 12mg/kg and that just seems like way to much to be given orally.  I am not sure where this figure came about but I would like a second opinion on dosing.  

I have a 160 lb herd sire named Cody.  If I were to dose him the 12mg/kg method this is the math I came up with.

160lbs = 72.7 kg

12mg X 72.7 = 872.7 mg


If that amount is correct then how many mgs per ml in the standard mixture of a 46.8 gram package mixed with one quart of water???

I actually called Agrilabs and they would not give any advice since I was administering it to goats.

ANy help would be appreciated. 

I can very clearly see how one can miscalculate a dosage.



THx
Tom


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)

Call 'em back and "pretend" you're giving it to sheep???


----------



## mogolady (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm glad your checking it out. I wouldn't want you to OD them.

There is another forum I visit that has always been very good on info and they say:' "give 2 Tablets/100 lbs (3.5mg/lb) or 1 oz/100lbs--5mg/lb.

But again I have never used it. I know with other wormers like the Cydectin Sheep Drench you double because of goats metabolize differently, but like you said, when you do the math, that is waaaaaaay over double. I agree until you know for sure, I would think sheep dose would be safest. I do know you aren't supposed to give it to pregant does. Just FYI if you didn't already know.


Good luck!


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Mar 31, 2011)

I read somewhere but can't seem to find out where that it is 900mg/ml but I want to double check.  Still searching

Tom


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 1, 2011)

TOPalmer3rd said:
			
		

> If that amount is correct then how many mgs per ml in the standard mixture of a 46.8 gram package mixed with one quart of water???


There are 46,800mg of levamisole in a 46.8g package, and there are 946ml in a quart.

That's about 49.5mg of levasole per ml of solution.  



> I have a 160 lb herd sire named Cody.  If I were to dose him the 12mg/kg method this is the math I came up with.
> 
> 160lbs = 72.7 kg
> 
> 12mg X 72.7 = 872.7 mg


So if you divide 872.7 by 49.5, you get 17.63ml.  That might sound like a lot of liquid, but it's really just a teensy bit more than half a nyquil cap full...a little bit more than a tablespoon.

Bear in mind that I'm not making any guarantees here, so double, triple, quadruple check that math, and understand that if you get the same numbers I get and dose him based on that, it's still on you if he keels over dead..  

I'm just here to *try* and help with the math.  

(  )


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 1, 2011)

I was hoping he'd come along...

I just do NOT have a head for 'figures'...


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually, the easiest solution to this problem would *probably* be to simply mix is according to label directions and then dose at 1.5x whatever the package says for sheep..  I don't *know* that to be true, but I'm pretty sure sheep get 8mg/kg, whereas goats get 12mg/kg.

On the downside...you'd also be wasting the lion's share of a packet of Prohibit unnecessarily on 12 goats, because most would go unused and would eventually have to be discarded..  :/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 1, 2011)

Last time I used Prohibit, if I remember correctly, I read the whole packet would be mixed in a gallon of water to be mixed, right?  It's been a while since I read the label.  But, since I don't have enough animals to use the whole gallon in the 90 day period it's good for, I divided the powder in equal quarters (using a scale) and mixed 1/4 of the packet with 1 qt of water.  Then I dosed according to weight.  Luckily I also had a neighbor that was needing to deworm, so I gave the leftover liquid to her.


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 1, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Last time I used Prohibit, if I remember correctly, I read the whole packet would be mixed in a gallon of water to be mixed, right?  It's been a while since I read the label.  But, since I don't have enough animals to use the whole gallon in the 90 day period it's good for, I divided the powder in equal quarters (using a scale) and mixed 1/4 of the packet with 1 qt of water.  Then I dosed according to weight.  Luckily I also had a neighbor that was needing to deworm, so I gave the leftover liquid to her.


If it's mixed to a gallon, THAT would be a lot of liquid to drench...  No more med, of course (you could mix it to a bathtub's worth of water if you wanted...), but a big drench nonetheless.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 1, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the dosage was something like 30 cc's per 100 lbs if mixed with a gallon of water. It was easy to just divide the gallon into quarts, since 4 is a nice even number.


----------



## mogolady (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree with CMjust0.

If that is the amount of medication in a pkg. (I didn't have one to look at), then that would be the correct conversion from g to mg. and then mls for total kg. I am a nurse and can vouge for the math but I can't say that that is indeed the recommended dosage rate. Sorry.

Sounds like quite a bit but it is a drench which is diluted. That's why I don't like the Cydectin Sheep Drench, just because you have to dose large amounts like 15-20cc and I end up wearing half of it before I get it down the gosh darn goats.

Best of luck and hope those goaties are feeling better soon!


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 1, 2011)

CMjusto:


Sorry I don't want to beat this into the ground.  But the package has information on mixing it for two different ways.  For cattle is to add entire package to 1 quart of water.  For sheep add entire package to 1 gallon of water for standard drench solution.  

Lets say I mix my solution proportionally exact like the sheep drench.  1/4 package : 1 quart of water.

By doing this I have the following math:

46800mg / 4 = 11700mg LH


1 quart = 946 ml

11700mg/946 ml   =   exact solution mixed  =  12.36mg/ml



Cody     72.7kg
          X   12 mg/kg   =   872.4 mg/12.36   =  70.58ml = 872 mg dosed



THese numbers are correct if I dose using the sheep drench mixture.  Earlier the math the you had figured mixed the entire package in 1 quart of water which is basically 4x stronger.  Is this how you have done it before?  

If I dose according to the sheep drench and sheep dosage x1.5 then here is what I get.

entire package of LH = 46800mg
1 gallon of water       = 3784 ml              =12.36mg/ml

dosage per package for sheep

          100 pounds = 1 fluid oz. = 30 ml

Cody weighs 160 pounds = 48 mls =      593.28 mgs of LH dosed if Cody were a sheep.  But multiply that X1.5 = 889.92 mgs of LH dosed.

Fairly close math if you ask me.

872 mg dosed   vs.   889.92 mg dosed


I think I am going to dose according to the 12mg/kg method.  %


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Apr 1, 2011)

CMjusto:


Sorry I don't want to beat this into the ground.  But the package has information on mixing it for two different ways.  For cattle is to add entire package to 1 quart of water.  For sheep add entire package to 1 gallon of water for standard drench solution.  

Lets say I mix my solution proportionally exact like the sheep drench.  1/4 package : 1 quart of water.

By doing this I have the following math:

46800mg / 4 = 11700mg LH


1 quart = 946 ml

11700mg/946 ml   =   exact solution mixed  =  12.36mg/ml



Cody     72.7kg
          X   12 mg/kg   =   872.4 mg/12.36   =  70.58ml = 872 mg dosed



THese numbers are correct if I dose using the sheep drench mixture.  Earlier the math the you had figured mixed the entire package in 1 quart of water which is basically 4x stronger.  Is this how you have done it before?  

If I dose according to the sheep drench and sheep dosage x1.5 then here is what I get.

entire package of LH = 46800mg
1 gallon of water       = 3784 ml              =12.36mg/ml

dosage per package for sheep

          100 pounds = 1 fluid oz. = 30 ml

Cody weighs 160 pounds = 48 mls =      593.28 mgs of LH dosed if Cody were a sheep.  But multiply that X1.5 = 889.92 mgs of LH dosed.

Fairly close math if you ask me.

872 mg dosed   vs.   889.92 mg dosed


I think I am going to dose according to the 12mg/kg method.  


Sorry but to much nursing school math this past semester.  

One other thought.   I have seen that if I use this wormer that I should use ivermectin first then wait 7 days and then worm with LH.  Have you heard of that one???


Thanks for the input
Tom


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2011)

Mogolady, FYI, I use the cydectin injectable...Only 1cc per 100# and it works well on the 'hard cases' that valbazen won't cure anymore.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 2, 2011)

mogolady said:
			
		

> I agree with CMjust0.
> 
> If that is the amount of medication in a pkg. (I didn't have one to look at), then that would be the correct conversion from g to mg. and then mls for total kg. I am a nurse and can vouge for the math but I can't say that that is indeed the recommended dosage rate. Sorry.
> 
> ...


The dosage is right here .


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 4, 2011)

TOPalmer3rd said:
			
		

> I think I am going to dose according to the 12mg/kg method.  %


That's really all you need to know, right there...that, and how to figure out how many mg you're mixing into each ml of water.  And you've demonstrated proficiency in that.  

And, yeah, that does sound like a lot to drench, but the package calls for "1-1/2 fl oz" -- 45ml -- for a 150lb sheep.  Goats are time and a half the sheep dose, so that would be 2.25 fl oz for a 150lb goat...or, 67.5ml...which makes 0.45ml/lb.  

Multiply .45ml/lb by 160lb and you get 72ml...which is dang close to the 70.58ml you calculated.

I think we've figured this about every way you can figure it, and the bottom line is:  12mg/kg + math = correct dose.


----------

